# Find shows more than 2 weeks in advance



## cfeied (Nov 10, 2010)

We see advertising for new shows that give a start date & time, but there's no way to subscribe until 2 weeks before it starts -- which can be frustrating in many situations. WishList does not cut it because I end up recording all kinds of unwanted things. Hmm -- better wishlist exclusions would be good, too


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

I would like to see that too. My ugly workaround is to put a task in my calendar to sign on and create the recording. I can see why the TiVo might not download more than 2 weeks of guide data but it would be nice if we could go online and schedule these shows that are more than 2 weeks out.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

It's not ideal, but you COULD put in a wish list more that 2 weeks in advance. After the program starts airing, you could then enter your SP, but at least you'd be recording them in the interim.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

I would love this feature too. I always have to put a calendar entry on my phone to remind me to go look for the show in the guide when the two-week window finally arrives.

Even having some sort of calendar reminders on the TiVo itself would be a start...


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm guessing the networks only provide the programming up to two weeks out. I've tried looking for further data and can't find it whether it's from the networks site or from tvguide. They all only go two weeks out.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I'm guessing the networks only provide the programming up to two weeks out. I've tried looking for further data and can't find it whether it's from the networks site or from tvguide. They all only go two weeks out.


if you check out tivo beta search (and i assume the new UI on the premieres)- tivo has episode guide well in advance in many cases. So someone somewhere has basic non-specific info for the future.

It would be nice if tivo could beat tribune intone creating series ID #'s based on the future info and not the current guide. Or alternatively Tivo could come up with their own series ID number system and assign their own numbers then convert whatever tribune provides into tivo numbers once the tribune 2-week data comes out.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

MichaelK said:


> if you check out tivo beta search (and i assume the new UI on the premieres)- tivo has episode guide well in advance in many cases. So someone somewhere has basic non-specific info for the future.


Do you have any examples of that? I just checked a few shows (Fringe, NCIS, Amazing Race, Blue Bloods, Chuck) and came up with episodes as far out as 11/24 at 6pm, which is only 12 days out, which is the limit of Tivo's guide data.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

It doesn't know the dates and times always but it has the episode info. So it knows the show exists well in advance of it being officially scheduled for a particular timeslot. Sorry if it wasn't clear thats what I mean for "non-specific info"- maybe more i should have said "info that isn't date/time specific"

for example- beta searching on fringe.

*dont* select upcoming-which only shows 11/18 (episode 7) and 11/20 (a repeat) episodes because those are the only ones in the guide so far.

rather pick episode guide.
select season 3
scroll down- it goes out to season 3, episode 8 on 12/2/10 (I assume pulling "original air date" from some other data provider or 18 days out.

If I recall Tivo bought rights to a more detailed listing provider some time back- perhaps that is where they get this additional stuff from.

at the beginning of the season sometimes I've seen it goes out months. (with the later episodes don't have even a date.) For dud shows sometimes they even have episodes listed that never air.


----------

